# Use existing pellet stove venting for gas stove



## Jake86 (Nov 20, 2018)

Someday I will have to move on to a gas stove as I'm getting to old to handle the three tones of wood pellets every year.  Would I be able to use my existing 4 inch venting for my pellet stove which extends to the top of my chimney fo venting of a propane gas stove?  Seems most gas venting uses a pipe within a pipe with the outer pipe taking in the combustion air.  My current PS does not have the outside air hook up (OAK) and has been heating fine.  Not sure if gas stoves require this double venting hookup?


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 20, 2018)

You cannot use any vent that was not tested by the manufacturer of the stove.


----------



## k0wtz (Nov 20, 2018)

DAKSY said:


> You cannot use any vent that was not tested by the manufacturer of the stove.


If it's n vent you are ok!?!


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 21, 2018)

I have no idea what "N" vent is, but as I said, if it's not tested by the manufacturer, it's NOT SAFE.


----------



## k0wtz (Nov 21, 2018)

DAKSY said:


> I have no idea what "N" vent is, but as I said, if it's not tested by the manufacturer, it's NOT SAFE.


Bob i correted my comment to B-Vent i guess you missed it.  If that pellet stove requires b-vent he should be ok going to a b-vent gas stove in my opnion!


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 21, 2018)

Pellet stoves do NOT use B-Vent. They use L-Vent.


----------



## k0wtz (Nov 22, 2018)

DAKSY said:


> Pellet stoves do NOT use B-Vent. They use L-Vent.


Well he will need to go to b vent piping then!!  I stand corrected


----------



## Jake86 (Nov 28, 2018)

Thanks people!


----------



## sticks (Nov 30, 2018)

One article I found https://www.nachi.org/type-b-l-vent-inspection.htm


----------



## sticks (Nov 30, 2018)

Even with the comparison by the time you switch to gas there may not be any naturally vented gas stoves anyway


----------

